# Just questions I have



## dixximoon (Apr 26, 2016)

We are new to prepping mostly just interested right now but we did just buy over 11 acres in the woods across the road from the river. But im full of questions.
Im really worried about this EMP thing the news talks about. If we get hit by one what will it effect?

I know electric will be gone for atleast a year but will it effect things like matches or lighters what about solar and batteries? Will it effect like making fire by rubbing sticks?
How long is stored tap water good for? How much water would 1 person need?

How about taking care of my 73 yr old dad who has beginning dementia but gets around pretty good?

What about pet care? 

How long does dehydrated and canned foods last? 

What about stuff for repelling bugs like skeeters etc? 

Thoughts on guns and amo? What about alternitive forms of firearms etc? 

What about a bee hive? How long does it take for them to make honeycomb?

Is there like a preppers list? 

Is solar a hard or expensive thing? Thanks


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Stultus es?


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Welcome to the site, there is a horde of information on here that you can glean. It's a bit overwhelming at first for sure....and all of your questions have been answered a lot on here, not that we mind answering them again. But take a few days, maybe a week and just read. A lot of what you're asking is being talked about in active threads right now! 

Drag up a chair and join in the conversation, after you've spent some time perusing these threads ask away!!

Good luck and welcome again.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

That's alot of questions. I'll talk about guns and ammo. There are no substitutes. You can use less lethals but in point of fact you will need a couple of guns. Just owning 11 acres will put you in the market for a firearm. I have encountered rabid animals, injured animals, nasty snakes, vicious dogs etc. My wife even shot a black widow with my dad's 12 gauge. (I discourage this practice) You will find that 11 acres is quite a bit of property. I would recommend a 9mm or .38 caliber handgun and a good 12 gauge pump shotgun with a variety of rounds. bird shot (#6-#8) and a good intermediate for home defense and bigger animals like #4. This will reduce the risk of pellets going through walls in your home and just dealing with the threat you are confronting. This complement of guns will cover all of the bases unless you plan to hunt. 

I stockpile guns and ammo as a matter of choice. I have a little of everything and plenty of ammo. I do it more out of an opinion that more gun bans are just around the corner but it is a happy coincidence that I can use them in emergencies as well. Right now, I would start on food and water. You have a river. I just bought a Katadyn pocket water filter. It's expensive but will give my family fresh drinking water in a bind and alot of it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

OctopusPrime said:


> Stultus es?


It certainly appears that way doesn't it?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Edit, cause I know I should.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

dixximoon said:


> How about taking care of my 73 yr old dad who has beginning dementia but gets around pretty good?
> 
> What about pet care?
> 
> ...


Your father with dementia, do the best you can and try to keep some extra meds around if he requires them.
Keep a few spare bags of puppy food around.
Canned foods last several years past their expiration date unless you see any bulging, Dehydrated foods last 5-25 years.
DEET is by far the best bug repellant although if you use a strong mixture like 100% it can cause a rash.
You have 11 acres,,,, First time you meet a skunk you'll need at least a .22 rifle. Larger vermin may need something with more and bigger bullets. Man up and get a rifle.
Bee hives make different amounts in different years but about 5-6 liters depending on the hive size. Raising bees can be tricky though.
There are hundreds of "prepper lists" but you need to tailor what you actually need and create your own list.
In some ways solar is easy, in some ways it requires a lot of learning. Yes, it is expensive if you want to run your freezer or other large items.

All of these answers were already available here so sit down, grab your beverage of choice, and do your own research.

People who prepare generally want to learn, not be spoon fed all the answers.

Additional thought.... "Sheeple" (people who don't have the desire or time to consider preparing) like all of their answers spoon fed to them. "Preppers" instead want to "buy the insurance" and learn the knowledge to protect their families in case their local welfare state can't give them stuff in an emergency. We tend to be fairly independent and rarely go to RAV parties in NYC.

Put the effort in to learn to protect your family or be a sheeple. Personally I prefer to be a man who strongly attempts to protect his family instead of hoping the government will do the job if things ever go bad. That requires that I do some research and learn a bit.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

dixximoon said:


> EMP thing...will it effect things like matches or lighters...Will it effect like making fire by rubbing sticks?


There's usually those couple of give aways that a thread is fake and not serious...go back to troll school


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I think someone should start a thread on skeeters.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The answer to all your questions are either...
Glock 19... or... John 3:16


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Tsk tsk, why didn't one of you offer to sell him the special EMP proof fire sticks? I can't believe no one told him about the dehydrated water. What kind of welcome committee are you?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> There's usually those couple of give aways that a thread is fake and not serious...go back to troll school


the 2nd post had it correct..."Stultus es"


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

OctopusPrime said:


> Stultus es?


had to oggle it


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Troll ? no,, its the Feds ,, that just shows how smart they are ,, LMAO @ them .


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

If the OP is legit (and in the introduce yourself thread she basically said the same thing, so I'm going to assume she is), I would just say that you can find better answers to all your questions on Survival and Prepping blogs or even YouTube, than you can here.

Survivalblog.com run by James Wesley Rawles is a good place to start. There are categories that cover just about every subject possible.

https://survivalblog.com/

And if you can't find it there, try here... topics from A to Z and everywhere in between.

http://www.prepperwebsite.com/tag-cloud/


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

_Is there like a preppers list?

List?.list!.what list are you talking about?._


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I think someone should start a thread on skeeters.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> _Is there like a preppers list?
> 
> List?.list!.what list are you talking about?._


When someone starts asking for a list, I,get a little twitchy , no offense.....


----------



## Chew (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and hypothesize that the fire rubbing sticks wouldn't work for you even if there wasn't an EMP.

_____________________
Pro Staff 2016-2017
Team Little Debbie
Team Michelob Ultra


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> had to oggle it


History is good for something after all .


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Auntie , if you run low on dehydrated water I will save a pile for you. LMAO.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

dixximoon said:


> We are new to prepping mostly just interested right now but we did just buy over 11 acres in the woods across the road from the river. But im full of questions.
> Im really worried about this EMP thing the news talks about. If we get hit by one what will it effect?
> 
> I know electric will be gone for atleast a year but will it effect things like matches or lighters what about solar and batteries? Will it effect like making fire by rubbing sticks?
> ...


Ok when the end of the world comes go swipe a Bible from an abandoned motel and read this part. Cast down evil imaginations. That is from the devil. 
Matthew 6:34
Take therefore no thought for the morrow: for the morrow shall take thought for the things of itself. Sufficient unto the day is the evil thereof.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Reminds me of the ex-wife's cooking.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Sorry, stupid question I had to google it to. Why would someone ask questions like that if fake, what's the purpose, they don't appear to be selling anything?


----------



## Gridrebel (Mar 31, 2016)

OctopusPrime said:


> Stultus es?


I read this thread last night before I went to bed, in fact, some of the responses are what prompted me to close up the laptop in disgust.

That comment was rude and un-called for. Maybe the exuberance is a bit too much for a bunch of old codgers. Just because you might be jaded from the monotony of prepping and now 'know it all' is no reason to brush off the naïve enthusiasm of a beginner. If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all.

Many of the wonderful moments in my life was seeing the awe and excitement in my young children as they first witnessed ordinary events. The law of gravity, water displacement, rainbows.

I especially like this response *"I would just say that you can find better answers to all your questions on Survival and Prepping blogs or even YouTube, than you can here." *

Amazing..... If you don't want people asking what you deem stupid questions en masse about survival or prepping, don't have a site called PREPPER FORUMS.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Gridrebel said:


> I read this thread last night before I went to bed, in fact, some of the responses are what prompted me to close up the laptop in disgust.
> 
> That comment was rude and un-called for. Maybe the exuberance is a bit too much for a bunch of old codgers. Just because you might be jaded from the monotony of prepping and now 'know it all' is no reason to brush off the naïve enthusiasm of a beginner. If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all.
> 
> ...


Who here knows it all? I sure don't I make it a point to learn something new every day. I personally am not jaded by prepping even though you might consider me an old codger, I am jaded by the people that come on here just to make a post to get things stirred up and people that want to sell something when we have no idea who or what they are. Did you not see the sarcasm in the persons post that I saw?


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Gridrebel said:


> I read this thread last night before I went to bed, in fact, some of the responses are what prompted me to close up the laptop in disgust.
> 
> That comment was rude and un-called for. Maybe the exuberance is a bit too much for a bunch of old codgers. Just because you might be jaded from the monotony of prepping and now 'know it all' is no reason to brush off the naïve enthusiasm of a beginner. If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all.
> 
> ...


When I said that I didn't mean it in any derogatory way toward the original poster, just the opposite?

Because I do believe ANY prepping newbie can find better more accurate in-depth information from many places than they ever will from anonymous posters on a message board. I actually agree with your overall sentiment, that's why I provided a couple links for her.

And don't get wrong, message boards are fine for what they are. They can be fun, you can learn different things and get ideas from people. But for someone who has so many questions and who is obviously just getting started, I just don't think it's the right place for that. I sure wouldn't want someone I care about relying on message board advice for survival.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

C.L.Ripley said:


> When I said that I didn't mean it in any derogatory way toward the original poster, just the opposite?
> 
> Because I do believe ANY prepping newbie can find better more accurate in-depth information from many places than they ever will from anonymous posters on a message board. I actually agree with your overall sentiment, that's why I provided a couple links for her.
> 
> And don't get wrong, message boards are fine for what they are. They can be fun, you can learn different things and get ideas from people. But for someone who has so many questions and who is obviously just getting started, I just don't think it's the right place for that. I sure wouldn't want someone I care about relying on message board advice for survival.


I agree.. they will get better answers if they just google will rubbing sticks together start a fire after an EMP... if they ask here the will probably be told to do a thread search...


----------



## Gridrebel (Mar 31, 2016)

No Auntie, I didn't see the sarcasm and the OP most likely didn't either. I am a firm believer that birds of a feather flock together and the more birds, the stronger the flock. Regardless of age, experience or knowledge, the strength of the whole in numbers. But lets face it, quality numbers are best. To get quality, information must be distributed and taught, even to those of slower minds. A person who can only do one or two things but do them very well is an asset. 

There are approximately 6-7 billion people on this planet. If 5 million of them visit this site (which is very realistic), many from other countries, what are they going to come away with?

So, I apologize if I have offended anyone but I'm sure if one looks at the big picture, Prepperforums and it's members can help play a role in education and preparing the less prepared.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Like it or not most true preppers and survivalists are a little suspicious and cautious by nature. A long standing initiation ritual has fallen upon first posters who both intentionally and unintentionally cross that barrier. Those that stay and contribute .... well they learn and teach.

Nothing out of the ordinary and the OP has not answered the call with a response. Looking for politically correct and proper, you won't find it here. Just for the record, I invite you to go back and read my intro thread, I took the heat and fired back. Still here.


----------

